# PerC members: employed, unemployed, self-employed



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Unemployed, I thought finding work would be easy, but I found out that it is the hardest thing to obtain so far in my entire life.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Eddy Stylez:3093428 said:


> Unemployed, I thought finding work would be easy, but I found out that it is the hardest thing to obtain so far in my entire life.


Same here D:


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

Unemployed


----------

